# Antonio Silva to upset Fedor ...



## tombrock82 (Feb 21, 2010)

What do you guys think... Can Antonio Silva get a surprise knockout on the the emperor ?


----------



## rul3z (Jun 27, 2010)

wake up, they are both in different weight clases !!!


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Actually they're both heavyweights.

And no, Bigfoot will not be the first person to knock Fedor out.


----------



## SmackyBear (Feb 14, 2008)

tombrock82 said:


> What do you guys think... Can Antonio Silva get a surprise knockout on the the emperor ?


I doubt it.



rul3z said:


> wake up, they are both in different weight clases !!!


You're probably thinking of Anderson Silva.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Silva is getting knocked out in either the first or second round.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

No, not even close.

Fedor is still Fedor, Antonio doesn't have a shot in the world, as it'll be a pure striking bout unless Fedor wishes otherwise, and as a striking bout, Fedor is going to knock him out or TKO him in the first.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

rul3z said:


> wake up, they are both in different weight clases !!!


Not only are they the same weight class they are set to fight each other this coming weekend, or maybe you have not heard of the up coming Strikeforce Heavy Weight GP happening this year, you know its only a little event maybe you should check it out.


----------



## KillingRoad89 (Jul 28, 2009)

I think fedor still has it in him unlike most people. I like both fighters but im giving the edge to Fedor because of his speed and power. I think he is going to have a hard time with silva though. hes a very tough guy and it'll be hard to knockout or even tko him. on the ground the advantage I think should go to bigfoot. He has a solid ground game.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Not gonna happen. Silva got rocked by Mike Kyle, and although he hits hard, he doesn't hit anywhere near as hard as Fedor. Silva's getting rocked, then submitted. It's a massive mis-match between the greatest HW of all-time, and a dude that's just about a comfortable Top 15. This is just a hype builder in the run in to Fedor vs The Reem, which will be the biggest HW fight of all-time.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

rul3z said:


> wake up, they are both in different weight clases !!!


Haha, yeah wake up goddamnit!!!!!

I really don't see Bigfoot doing anything to Fedor. Mike Kyle knocked him down recently and his a LHW, Fedor would have punched that head off from his body.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

It could be a good fight. I think Antonio Silva has earned a step up in competition and Fedor just lost so it is good for all parties concerned.

Silva is coming off of big wins over Arlovski and Kyle. With that being said, Fedor is going to be a humongous test for Silva. I think he could pull it off, but I think the odds are definitely in Fedor's favor here.


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

If it stays standing Fedor likely wins explosively, but if Silva goes in drags him to the ground and uses his size to bully Fedor to the fence he could win via GnP.


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

Silva can't upset fedor because fedor never changes his mood.


Get it ?


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

KillingRoad89 said:


> I think fedor still has it in him unlike most people. I like both fighters but im giving the edge to Fedor because of his speed and power. I think he is going to have a hard time with silva though. hes a very tough guy and it'll be hard to knockout or even tko him. on the ground the advantage I think should go to bigfoot. He has a solid ground game.


Did I misread your post... or did you say Bigfoot has the advantage on the ground? 

Fedor will definitely win this fight where ever he wants. Silva is definitely a great fighter but his ground game is less than spectacular. I doubt he could submit or GnP Fedor to inflict significant damage.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I think bigfoot is the most under appreciated guy in the tournament.

I never bet against fedor but, I remember how much trouble Rogers gave him. I look at Silva I see bigger, stronger, more skilled than Rogers.

I think the winner definitely makes the finals.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

I keep watching the brief standup exchange Werdum and Fedor had. Werdum was tooling Silva standing for fifteen minutes. It's really hard to say how this fight will go because it depends on how Fedor shows up.



Are we going to see the Fedor from Zulu, Nog, CroCop etc? Or the "sleepy lizard" Fedor that showed up for Rogers?



I think either way Fedor wins but it might be an unimpressive win. Sort of like when Mousasi mailed it in against Sokoudjou, sure he got a 2nd round TKO but he definitely didn't look great.


----------



## rul3z (Jun 27, 2010)

SmackyBear said:


> I doubt it.
> 
> 
> 
> You're probably thinking of Anderson Silva.



No mate, check my profile, FEDOR is still the #1 P2P fighter in the world, #2 is Anderson


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

rul3z said:


> No mate, check my profile, FEDOR is still the #1 P2P fighter in the world, #2 is Anderson


Antonio Silva - Anderson Silva. TWO DIFFERENT FIGHTERS.


----------



## terpgrad07 (Feb 7, 2011)

I see no reason that Fedor should lose this fight... except unless he falls asleep and turns into a lizard.:sarcastic05:


----------



## SmackyBear (Feb 14, 2008)

rul3z said:


> No mate, check my profile, FEDOR is still the #1 P2P fighter in the world, #2 is Anderson


See below.



Intermission said:


> Antonio Silva - Anderson Silva. TWO DIFFERENT FIGHTERS.


As Intermission points out, I meant you were must be thinking of a different Silva (likely Anderson) when you told the thread starter that Silva and Fedor were in different weight classes. They are not.










That's Silva on the left, punching Arlovski in the face. He's a HW, just like Fedor, and he is going to be fighting Fedor in the first round of the HW Grand Prix on Saturday.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Intermission said:


> Antonio Silva - Anderson Silva. TWO DIFFERENT FIGHTERS.


wait, are you sure?


I think he's right. I'm pretty sure Antonio is just a nickname for Anderson.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> wait, are you sure?
> 
> 
> I think he's right. I'm pretty sure Antonio is just a nickname for Anderson.


And Bigfoot is the other Silva's real name.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Rauno said:


> And Bigfoot is the other Silva's real name.



Yes. Bigfoot "The Axe Murderer" Silva. The one who has a gym in Vegas.


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

khoveraki said:


> Yes. Bigfoot "The Axe Murderer" Silva. The one who has a gym in Vegas.












:thumb02: Hahahaha


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Fedor will only have issues with Silva if he gets put on his back, even then Im not sure Antonio can do anything other than ride and G&P. 

Big long fighters have made Fedor look bad in the past even though he's beat a lot of guys larger than him, he's not a big heavyweight so there are a few advantages if Silva can capitalize on them.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Well he is a legit HW so he obviously has the power to KO someone but I don't see it as likely. Where he would do the best is probably ontop of Fedor but he doesn't have great takedowns.


----------



## terpgrad07 (Feb 7, 2011)

would anyone bet $600 on Fedor at -525 odds ? Basically resulting in approximately $115 in winnings ...:confused02:


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Rauno said:


> And Bigfoot is the other Silva's real name.


no..no.. Bigfoot is Joe Silva's mother.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Why is it there are so many Silva's in the world of MMA? You have Anderson, Wanderlei, Thiago, Antonio... Let's brainstorm, are there anymore?


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

LOL @ this page.

Big Foot is durable, but I want Fedor vs. Overeem too badly at this point. Fedor FTW.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, it's too bad the seeding isn't more accurate. As it is if both men win their first round they will face each other in the second round. That is nowhere near as exciting!


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

terpgrad07 said:


> would anyone bet $600 on Fedor at -525 odds ? Basically resulting in approximately $115 in winnings ...:confused02:


No, I'd sign up at 5dimes and get Fedor at -335... :thumb02:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm not in a betting mood right now. Though those are good odds. If he does loose it will probably be an upset and he's beaten bigger guys!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Man are people sleeping on BigFoot. Fedor is the favorite here and rightfully so but BigFoot has a solid chin handles adversity well (see the Kyle fight). While BigFoot may not be the most technical striker he isn't horrible and he does have a substantial size advantage in this fight. You also have to consider that Fedor may get over hesitant should he land BigFoot in trouble after the Werdum incident. BigFoot is a legit threat to Fedor here and people need to recognize that. I don't think BigFoot is winning this fight but just as they did in the Werdum fight the odds justify a small wager on the guy that is not getting the respect he deserves.



Canadian Psycho said:


> LOL @ this page.
> 
> Big Foot is durable, but I want Fedor vs. Overeem too badly at this point. Fedor FTW.


Your not getting Fedor/Overeem. If neither Big Foot or Werdum play spoiler I have a feeling Fedor will get "injured" I have practically zero faith in Fedor/Overem happening EVER.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well it is true that he has a solid chin but let us remember Fedor's hands. He hits so hard he has broken his hand on numerous occasions. That can put anyone out in a flash!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Well it is true that he has a solid chin but let us remember Fedor's hands. He hits so hard he has broken his hand on numerous occasions. That can put anyone out in a flash!


And he lost his last fight by rushing in to quick which gave him his what many consider his first loss ever, now lets ask the question of whether Fedor will question himself or put the nail in the coffin if he gets the chance.

You also need to look at training partners and Antonio Silva trains at ATT with Jeff Monson one of the best top game grapplers in the HW division. If Fedor ends up on top Silva should be competent enough to survive. I don't think its nearly out of the relm of possibility for Silva to steal a decision in a three round fight.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well that is the question. Can Fedor rebound or will he go in there with the same mentality. Honestly I think he can go back in there and get er done cause he wouldn't otherwise!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Well that is the question. Can Fedor rebound or will he go in there with the same mentality.


 If he goes in with the same mentality that is good its if his mentality is different that is more worrisome to me. 



> Honestly I think he can go back in there and get er done cause he wouldn't otherwise!


Uhm, I am not sure where you were going with this but you basically just said that you think he can win because otherwise he would lose. Sorry but that bit made me LMAO.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Different as in he's less of the man he was or more of an unstable man? I'd hope more of the later. Things just look interesting!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Honestly I am thinking that Silva looks in the best shape of his life at the weigh ins while Fedor actually looks a little more saggy than his usual barrel chested self. Actually both Russians looked kind of soft at the weigh ins. I am thinking that a Silva upset is looking more and more likely.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

That doesn't sound too good. Maybe the Russians are getting lazy. However, I don't think that Silva is pulling an upset!


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

For the record, I think Silva does have a shot here.

I was just pointing out to the lad that he could get Fedor at -335 at 5dimes... I presume he has a Bodog or Bookmaker account 

Anyone with both a 5dimes and Bodog account has free money sitting on the table if they want it...


----------



## malice (Sep 28, 2007)

terpgrad07 said:


> would anyone bet $600 on Fedor at -525 odds ? Basically resulting in approximately $115 in winnings ...:confused02:


There is no purpose in betting you at -525, when nearly all the lines currently out to the public are at -525. Why bet a random stranger, when you can actually bet with a real bookie? Not trying to rip you, but it sounds a bit retarded.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

rul3z said:


> wake up, they are both in different weight clases !!!



lol umm what? I agree that they dont look like there in the same weight class, and Fedor usually looks smaller then his opponents...




M.C said:


> No, not even close.
> 
> Fedor is still Fedor, Antonio doesn't have a shot in the world, as it'll be a pure striking bout unless Fedor wishes otherwise, and as a striking bout, Fedor is going to knock him out or TKO him in the first.


Exactly, Fedor is F'ing Fedor, and i see him winning the whole Tourny


----------



## terpgrad07 (Feb 7, 2011)

malice said:


> There is no purpose in betting you at -525, when nearly all the lines currently out to the public are at -525. Why bet a random stranger, when you can actually bet with a real bookie? Not trying to rip you, but it sounds a bit retarded.


I was asking for advice on whether or not anyone here would take a chance on those odds in general. I was not offering it up to a random stranger who bets on mma. So far the verdict is to bet on 5dimes.... 

I lost some money recently on college basketball so i'm looking here for reassurance regarding this Fedor fight. The -525 seems a bit steep, so I can't seem to pull the trigger on this one....Fedor, though still dangerous, is not the same fighter that he was in his prime


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

terpgrad07 said:


> I was asking for advice on whether or not anyone here would take a chance on those odds in general. I was not offering it up to a random stranger who bets on mma. So far the verdict is to bet on 5dimes....
> 
> I lost some money recently on college basketball so i'm looking here for reassurance regarding this Fedor fight. The -525 seems a bit steep, so I can't seem to pull the trigger on this one....Fedor, though still dangerous, is not the same fighter that he was in his prime


I like to play odds not bet on fighters when I bet real money. Personally I think the odds here are messed up so I would place a bet on BigFoot and hope for the upset because I think his actual odds of winning are better than the betting odds. I do this often with fighters who are 3 to 1 or more and end up winning about 50% of the time which puts me slightly ahead.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Well, I have stuck £5 on him to win @ 3/1 (skybet). I think hes a good fighter and has a chance. I do think Fedor is on the decline now having not looked great recently.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Antonio Silva is a beast. One of my favorite HWs, and It hurts to know that Fedor is gonna crack him on his jaw flush, follow him to the ground and finish him.


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

Silva has much better odds than people are giving him IMO, if he gets on top of Fedor it could be bad for the Russian.


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

terpgrad07 said:


> I was asking for advice on whether or not anyone here would take a chance on those odds in general. I was not offering it up to a random stranger who bets on mma. So far the verdict is to bet on 5dimes....
> 
> I lost some money recently on college basketball so i'm looking here for reassurance regarding this Fedor fight. The -525 seems a bit steep, so I can't seem to pull the trigger on this one....Fedor, though still dangerous, is not the same fighter that he was in his prime


This SF card is not a card to rely on for raking in cash. Last week's UFC, however... cha ching. I'm not seeing a ton of value in these SF lines. And the plays I would make (certain props) aren't being offered -- Del Rosario vs Johnson does not go the distance, for example.

Villante, Cholish, and SDR are medium square plays I would consider, but I have had no time to cap those fights this week as I was hella busy. I might catch some time to review SDR and Lavar footage this afternoon hopefully.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well remember that this is probably one of the more ambitious attempts that Strikeforce has put together. They basically put all of their heavyweights into this tournament if you include the alternate fights. Name another weightclass they could do this with!


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

silva is bigger and that's where his advantages end. He's actually kinda clumsy too.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

SmackyBear said:


> See below.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who hasn't punched AA in the face, his "weak chin" can be directly linked to the fact that he does not keep his hands up....not a great reference photo.....:thumbsup:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, Arlovski doesn't fight smart. But remember you either have a strong chin that progressively gets weaker or you always have a glass chin. Arlovski has always had a weak chin!


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Yeah, Arlovski doesn't fight smart. But remember you either have a strong chin that progressively gets weaker or you always have a glass chin. Arlovski has always had a weak chin!


Anyone who doesn't protect their face in the HW division will end up that night having a weak chin........


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Arlovski has never had this super weak chin. He has somewhat shit defense which lets him get hit in the face to much but Rizzo and Ricco Rodriguez were two of the top guys in the divsion when they knocked out Arlovski, heck Ricco was a 6'4" 265 pound monster as was Rogers. Hell Rizzo had knocked out Barnett less than a year earlier and fought Randy Couture twice for the HW belt. Who else really knocked Arlovski out? Tim Sylvia who was a legit killer than not the punchline he has become and Fedor. Arlovski has an average chin his problem has been he is a fighter who tends to keep it standing and does not protect himself as much as he should. Fortunately for him he is fighting tonight a less athletic striker who leaves himself equally open. Arlovski is knocking Kharintinov into obscurity tonight.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well I have to agree that both guys leave themselves equally open. This is a matter of who gets the first punch in. They both have the potential to do it but who gets it is the question!


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Arlovski has never had this super weak chin. He has somewhat shit defense which lets him get hit in the face to much but Rizzo and Ricco Rodriguez were two of the top guys in the divsion when they knocked out Arlovski, heck Ricco was a 6'4" 265 pound monster as was Rogers. Hell Rizzo had knocked out Barnett less than a year earlier and fought Randy Couture twice for the HW belt. Who else really knocked Arlovski out? Tim Sylvia who was a legit killer than not the punchline he has become and Fedor. Arlovski has an average chin his problem has been he is a fighter who tends to keep it standing and does not protect himself as much as he should. Fortunately for him he is fighting tonight a less athletic striker who leaves himself equally open. Arlovski is knocking Kharintinov into obscurity tonight.


Thank you Ryan for taking the time to write it all out, you are totally correct and I couldnt agree more....I'm not so much about people having weak chins as much as weak defense.....


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

I still have to take Fedor and think he should win the stand up and be able to keep the fight standing.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, after his fight with Werdum he is going to be cautious. Another advantage is that if Fedor stays really close within Bigfoot's reach he will have no power and not be able to get any punches in on Fedor. He might be able to get some knees!


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Silva has compiled a good list of wins but he's not match for fedor. he doesnt have the groundgame or the striking to finish. he might conceivably win the decision but I doubt it, fedor's very good at pulling it out by the end of the fight.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Fedor, via the many points made throughout the posts up to this point.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

So by knockout or submission? That sounds pretty good. Hope it looks interesting!


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

If his performance wasn't so shitty last match, I'd be all on the Silva bandwagon. But I got Fedor finishing him violently in the 1st. If Kyle could do what he did, Fedor should have a field day.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, Fedor is going to slaughter Silva. Unless he gets a lucky shot in. Other than that I don't see Silva winning this!


----------



## EliteUndisputed (Nov 26, 2010)

Anything can happen, but a submission loss to the best ju-jitsu player at Heavyweight doesn't mean you have a weak chin.

Big head + Fedor's killer instinct = Fedor by TKO.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> Thank you Ryan for taking the time to write it all out, you are totally correct and I couldnt agree more....I'm not so much about people having weak chins as much as weak defense.....



I agree if you leave your chin open against most HW's ESPECIALLY early in the fights, they have to much Power and were only human and can only take so much damage to the Jaw...

But i do believe the more stubborn the fighter the harder they are to KO.

Like someone like Cain Velasques ill take WAY more heavy shots then lets say someone that deep down is fearing the KO / almost expecting it...

Like when i watch Liddell fight, its almost like after each punch, he is like flinching and going "DONT GET KTFO! DONT GET KTFO"

And when Cain takes a big shot from someone like Kongo, he is like to strong mind set and to stubborn and seems like he will ALWAYS be trying to grab his opponent or unconsciously to Stubborn to just go to sleep...

Thats why i think fight psychology is actually very important for someone like Chuck that almost expects to get KO'ed



But for this Fight, Fedor isn't getting KO'ed and i laugh thinking of Silva Subbing Fedor, and i cant EVER see this going to a decision... So im pretty confident Fedor is going to make quick work of this guy


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Fedor has every advantage in this fight minus size and cage experience.

What's interesting about this fight is, we've NEVER seen Fedor take a real loss. What's his mental game going to be like? Is he going to come into this fight a little more cautious, or is he going to put the pain on like Penn did Hughes and get it over with quick.

What if he comes into this fight wanting to absolutely destroy to prove to himself that he's still in it? How scary would that be, Fedor on super duper kill mode with more than money as a reason to win.

It's going to be interesting to see how this fight goes.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

M.C said:


> Fedor has every advantage in this fight minus size and cage experience.
> 
> What's interesting about this fight is, we've NEVER seen Fedor take a real loss. What's his mental game going to be like? Is he going to come into this fight a little more cautious, or is he going to put the pain on like Penn did Hughes and get it over with quick.
> 
> ...


That....and these tomatoes would make my night!!!!:thumb02:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Tamatoes? These aren't vegis fighting these are guys looking for distinction. This is what makes fighters in adverse circumstances!


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Tamatoes? These aren't vegis fighting these are guys looking for distinction. This is what makes fighters in adverse circumstances!


 
Its an inside thing among several of us....:thumb03:

tomatoes = Herb


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Ok, but Silva is good. However, I don't see him upsetting Fedor. If he did it would be one of the biggest upsets in MMA!


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

well not the way anybody expected but a win is a win


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

WOOOO! 

I didn't have much faith in him but Silva pulled it off. He has made me a very happy man.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

yeeesh. at least this stoppage was warranted. the broken nose stoppage made my jaw drop.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I guess Fedor's nose just went through too much punishment. Now he's done. He was a great heavyweight but now it's the reign of the new generation!


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> I guess Fedor's nose just went through too much punishment. Now he's done. He was a great heavyweight but now it's the reign of the new generation!


the nose was the earlier fight, fedor was stopped because of the eye, which made more sense. the nose stoppage was way lamer. half of mma athletes dont breathe thru their nose anyway.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

The eye still doesn't surprise me either. His eye is something that has happened in the past. Just another recurring injury!


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Danm2501 said:


> Not gonna happen. Silva got rocked by Mike Kyle, and although he hits hard, he doesn't hit anywhere near as hard as Fedor. Silva's getting rocked, then submitted. It's a massive mis-match between the greatest HW of all-time, and a dude that's just about a comfortable Top 15. This is just a hype builder in the run in to Fedor vs The Reem, which will be the biggest HW fight of all-time.


Heh. So much for that. Probs to Big Foot Silva, this win comfortably bumps him into the Top 10, very good performance. Real shame for Fedor though, was hoping he'd win the tournament.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, that is unfortunate. This will definately put Bigfoot into the top ten and probably either boot Fedor out or in the lower half. So much for Fedor winning the tournament!


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

What I saw was not skills that necessarily beat Fedor. Within the next five years if not ten there should be a super HW division. It's at a point now where all fighters are on par and carrying on in excess of fifty pounds is tough to overcome. If Silva didn't get that takedown and mount then it would have been a much different story. If only we could see the third round or maybe it was best not to. 

- Carwin 
- Brock 
- Big Foot
- The Reem
- etc.

225 HW
250lbs+


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

It went the way I thought it would if Silva got top position, little disappointed in the stoppage but I cant complain.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Won me some moneys. Right to stop the fight, if it had gone to the third Fedor may well have been stopped.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, I think Fedor has lost his luster. Time to call it a career. The man needs to accept that he is done and concentrate on other parts of life!


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

Chileandude said:


> Silva has much better odds than people are giving him IMO, if he gets on top of Fedor it could be bad for the Russian.


=)










........


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, it was clearly bad for the Russian. Now he's looking at retirment right in the eyes. We can only watch and wait for his move!


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

this just makes me want to see velasquez vs. the reem so much more


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well that would be two guys who have been on a role recently. Personally I think that if Overeem beats Werdum and wins the Grand Prix he should be at number two. At least there is a pretty big case for that side of the argument!


----------

